# What's this part called? How to replace it?



## Parker219 (Apr 3, 2013)

Thumb pad? 

It fell off my p510 , so what can I do? It's sticky, so I don't want to just leave it. Can I just order a replacement pad? I can't find where to buy one.

I have had the camera 10 months.  Is this a common problem with Nikon?

Excuse the cell phone pic.


----------



## Parker219 (Apr 3, 2013)

Ok, I found one on ebay for the d3100. I can cut it, if it doesn't fit I guess. 13 bucks for that little piece of rubber seems excessive. 

Some others seem to just clean tge spot with alcohol and go without a pad.


----------



## jrizal (Apr 3, 2013)

Some use "Goo Gone" to remove the sticky residue and use "Gorilla Glue" as an adhesive.


----------



## cgw (Apr 4, 2013)

Nikon might be able to help. Failing that, some thin adhesive-backed sheet foam cut to fit from a craft store might be the best you can do.


----------



## shadowlands (Apr 4, 2013)

When I had my D90, the back rubber came off twice... I finally slapped it back on with "pliobond" and bam... never came off again!!!
If the rubber on my D300 fails, I'll do the same.


----------



## Rick58 (Apr 4, 2013)

jrizal said:


> Some use "Goo Gone" to remove the sticky residue and use "Gorilla Glue" as an adhesive.



...and that's, that.


----------



## Parker219 (Apr 4, 2013)

I can actually get a better grip on it without the pad, so im going to goo gone it, and just keep it. Doesn't look as good, but it will be fine.


----------



## jrizal (Apr 5, 2013)

Rick58 said:


> jrizal said:
> 
> 
> > Some use "Goo Gone" to remove the sticky residue and use "Gorilla Glue" as an adhesive.
> ...



@Rick Was it you the one who mentioned Goo Gone and Gorilla glue for his camera before? I remember a thread prior and suggested Goo Gone and someone added Gorilla Glue as the adhesive.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 5, 2013)

I dont no when gorilla's started making glue but it sure is some powerful stuff.


----------



## Rick58 (Apr 5, 2013)

jrizal said:


> Rick58 said:
> 
> 
> > jrizal said:
> ...



Hmmm...not sure. Both are great products. As a Maintenance Supervisor, my guys use both of these routinely


----------



## jrizal (Apr 5, 2013)

@Rick I also use both in fixing and cleaning stuff in my house. Both are great products. But as of now, I am not looking forward to use them in my camera!


----------

